# Suntour superbe brake hoods



## rcommbikes (Feb 7, 2013)

Help! I need a little education regarding the value of hoods for suntour superbe brake levers. A set of these hoods ( search ebay completed listings for "NOS SUNTOUR superbe PRO brake lever hoods * gum NIB traditional" sold for $150! Another set NOS in a plastic bag sold for $72. We will sell these to help pay our charity's expenses. They are in nice condition, but no bag or box.
I have seen two different Superbe non-aero hood styles. Are there more? Which one(s) are the most valuable? Any help will be most appreciated.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## JOEL (Feb 8, 2013)

All of those old gum hoods are getting hard to find. The prices are a crap shoot but if you put them on Ebay they will certainly bring a good price.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 8, 2013)

Just put them on E-Bay and be happy with what you get for them.  Roger


----------

